
Apple Inc, going for free within 8 years - aaronbrethorst
https://kirkburgess.wordpress.com/2016/02/01/apple-inc-going-for-free-within-8-years/
======
meric
Yes, free cash flow increases the value of the company by close to that amount
of cash every second the company makes more cash.

But don't take this article as investment advice. It is at or just after
market tops people point out things like 'company will make its value in cash
in X years' or 'it's not market timing, it's time in the market', or 'the
market is cheap on a forward earnings basis' or 'when everyone is selling,
it's time to buy'. Be very careful if you're thinking about investing in the
stock market right now. Stay away from index funds because there's a lot of
alpha in shorting the most popular stocks and buying the most hated ones,
which means betting against index funds.

Do not take this as financial advise. This comment is for entertainment
purposes only. Do your own research.

------
dontscale
A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. The only question is: When?

